# EEEEKKKK HELP!



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Jan 5, 2012)

My goats chewed on a Nandina bush! Is it poisonous to them? They haven't showed any symptoms, but I'm really terrified! Is it poisonous to them?


----------



## elevan (Jan 5, 2012)

Poisonous Plant Listing for Goats 

Keep in mind that some plants are only poisonous at certain growth periods...or only when wilted or damaged...or only certain parts of the plant...or only large quantities of the plant.  Oleander is the only plant that you do not want anywhere near your goats - ever.

Here's a second listing that includes symptoms to look for. 
Nadina is on that list.  I'm not familiar with the plant though.


----------

